# schutzhund training in lower new york



## chris1o4 (Aug 22, 2011)

im looking for a place to start training my pup in the westchester area or near the city if anyone knows of good places please let me know


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Our club is located in Long Island, near Hofstra university.

PM me if you are interested in details, hopefully long island is not too far from where you are. The President and TD are both very knowledgeable and lots of actively competing members.


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

I also know of and have trained at a club in Long Island with GOOD people. I don't know if it is the same club that ayoitzrimz is talking about, but if you'd like more info, please PM me.


----------

